# Musieli byli



## Poland91pl

" oni musieli byli wczoraj bardzo ciężko pracować. Dzis są padnięci. " 

Czy słyszał ktoś o takiej formie " musieli byli"? Ja słyszałem i dla mnie to naturalne ....


----------



## ornityna

Jest to w zaniku, więc młodsze pokolenie mogło było nie słyszeć. (Nawet nie wiem, czy w takim zdaniu jest to dobrze użyte, bo chyba normalnie bym powiedział "mogło nie słyszeć".) Są zdania, w których to występuje, np. _byłbym zapomniał;_ w innych sytuacjach raczej wchodzi prosty czas przeszły u większości ludzi (tak mi się zdaje).


----------



## Poland91pl

ornityna said:


> Jest to w zaniku, więc młodsze pokolenie mogło było nie słyszeć. (Nawet nie wiem, czy w takim zdaniu jest to dobrze użyte, bo chyba normalnie bym powiedział "mogło nie słyszeć".) Są zdania, w których to występuje, np. _byłbym zapomniał;_ w innych sytuacjach raczej wchodzi prosty czas przeszły u większości ludzi (tak mi się zdaje).


Na pewno występuje z np " powinienem był cos zrobić " 

Ja mam 28 lat to stary nie jestem


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Jest to czas zaprzeszły i chyba rzeczywiście jest w zaniku.


----------



## jasio

Poland91pl said:


> Na pewno występuje z np " powinienem był cos zrobić "
> 
> Ja mam 28 lat to stary nie jestem


Jest kilka szczególnych przypadków w czasie zaprzeszlym, które nadal są w użyciu - zwykle z braku sensownej alternatywy. Np. Zmiana na "powinienem coś zrobić" odnosi się do teraźniejszości, ewentualnie przyszłości, więc jeżeli chcemy wyrazić powinnosc przeszłą musimy użyć konstrukcji formalnie zaprzeszlej. Natomiast podstawowego zastosowania, czyli oddania następstwa czasu, dawno nie słyszałem, a przynajmniej nie kojarzę. I nie jest to kwestia ostatnich lat - pół wieku temu słyszałem o tym czasie jak o konstrukcji archaicznej. 



Poland91pl said:


> " oni musieli byli wczoraj bardzo ciężko pracować. Dzis są padnięci. "


A jak brzmi całe zdanie? Brakuje mi tu właśnie następstwa czasów - chyba, że autor chciał wyrazić, że oni najpierw musieli, a potem ciężko pracowali.


----------



## Poland91pl

jasio said:


> Jest kilka szczególnych przypadków w czasie zaprzeszlym, które nadal są w użyciu - zwykle z braku sensownej alternatywy. Np. Zmiana na "powinienem coś zrobić" odnosi się do teraźniejszości, ewentualnie przyszłości, więc jeżeli chcemy wyrazić powinnosc przeszłą musimy użyć konstrukcji formalnie zaprzeszlej. Natomiast podstawowego zastosowania, czyli oddania następstwa czasu, dawno nie słyszałem, a przynajmniej nie kojarzę. I nie jest to kwestia ostatnich lat - pół wieku temu słyszałem o tym czasie jak o konstrukcji archaicznej.
> 
> 
> A jak brzmi całe zdanie? Brakuje mi tu właśnie następstwa czasów - chyba, że autor chciał wyrazić, że oni najpierw musieli, a potem ciężko pracowali.


Chodziło czy " musieli byli" może być użyte podobnie co " powinni byli "


----------



## uszanka

Poland91pl said:


> " oni musieli byli wczoraj bardzo ciężko pracować. Dzis są padnięci. "
> 
> Czy słyszał ktoś o takiej formie " musieli byli"? Ja słyszałem i dla mnie to naturalne ....


Jak najbardziej używam czasu zaprzeszłego, ale w podanym przykładzie brzmi niezgrabnie.
Wystarczy "Musieli wczoraj ciężko pracować".


----------



## uszanka

Poland91pl said:


> Chodziło czy " musieli byli" może być użyte podobnie co " powinni byli "


"Musieli byli" (chyba nigdy tego nie słyszałam) i "powinni byli" oznacza, że była konieczność, żeby coś zrobili, ale tego NIE zrobili.
W zdaniu z przykładu "musieli byli" jest użyte nieprawidłowo. "Musieli ciężko pracować. (I pracowali, bo) dziś są padnięci.


----------



## Ben Jamin

uszanka said:


> Jak najbardziej używam czasu zaprzeszłego, ale w podanym przykładzie brzmi niezgrabnie.
> Wystarczy "Musieli wczoraj ciężko pracować".


Nie tylko niezgrabnie, ale zupełnie nieuzasadnione. Czas zaprzeszły można by użyć na przykład w zdaniu "On sprzedał swoje mieszkanie, które był kupił od swojego kolegi". Jednak w dzisiejszej polszczyźnie zdanie "On sprzedał swoje mieszkanie, które kupił od swojego kolegi". jest zupełnie zrozumiałe bez czasu zaprzeszłego.


----------



## Poland91pl

Ben Jamin said:


> Nie tylko niezgrabnie, ale zupełnie nieuzasadnione. Czas zaprzeszły można by użyć na przykład w zdaniu "On sprzedał swoje mieszkanie, które był kupił od swojego kolegi". Jednak w dzisiejszej polszczyźnie zdanie "On sprzedał swoje mieszkanie, które kupił od swojego kolegi". jest zupełnie zrozumiałe bez czasu zaprzeszłego.


Jednak moj 85 letni dziadek nadal używa tego czasu zaprzeszłego.


----------

